# ak 48 day 22 of flower/ahead of schedule pics



## leelow (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey, these ak48 are on day 22 of flower(plus 4 days of 12/12 to sex, then 2 more weeks of veg)
Wow there packing on mass and trichomes at an amazing rate, almost doubling its mass every 3 days. I love this strain,  tallest plant is 21 inches they are all from seed,and trichromes everywhere ,every morning when i get up its like i found new plants.
This is and ebb and flow grow in a small cabinet, i am using AN sens 2+, modified feed schedule.There calculator is approx 20-30% strong. also i dont put their benificials into my reservior, i foliar, and or apply directly to the rootball.(they will overcolinize and drive your ph through the roof.but let me tell you the proof is in the pudding. Big Strong plants with Big Strong, Dank Buds.
thanks for all your help everyone. tBG,Stoney,Hick
leelow


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 4, 2006)

*Whats going on leelow. The ladies are looking great and right on track.  All of the White strains just love packing of those trichromes. You haven't seen anything yet because those ladies have a way to go. :aok: Your doing a great job keep it up. Can't wait to see the final product. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Dec 5, 2006)

yup....i'm with Bro ...looking great :joint4:


----------



## leelow (Dec 8, 2006)

Peak feeding week.They are really packing on the ounces.GRRREAAT. slowley loosing fan leaves bottom up,seems as if there energy is slowly consumed by the buds , first edges start yellowing, than contiues till all yellow then slowly browns shrivels and dies. normal, in the later stages of life using its energy stores.


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm really not sure what to say... amazing.  Dude I think that could actually hurt someone.  I know that you don't want this to happen so I think you should send it all to me so I can get rid of it so no one gets hurt.. It's the right thing to do man... :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Nice work dude


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 9, 2006)

*Whats going on leelow. Man the ladies are really starting to fatten up on ya and they are looking great. Keep up the great work and keep those pics coming.  *


----------



## leelow (Dec 9, 2006)

hey all is good in mj land, looking foward to and planning the next go around>maybe a huge cloned ak crop. > or maybe a multistrain motarbells- og kush->87.5% g13.>Masterkush.>mandala hashberry.>kc36. ->white widow.
such things to ponder. hmmm.
But firsth things first,lets bring these big dongs down the home stretch, and into my belly.


----------



## leelow (Dec 19, 2006)

the girls are  going good putting on huge mass and wieght, the main cola on the largest hast to be 2plus ounces, they are all incrediibly top heavy. still no sighns of amber trichs, starting to see some red pistols not many though. few more weeks to go i guess. here some quick picks


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 19, 2006)

I cannot believe how big those buds are, L!!! Great job :aok: and I want to see until the end.... they are getting fatter and fatter....nice!!!  
 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 20, 2006)

*Whats going on leelow. The ladies are looking great and i bet ya can't wait until they are finished. Two weeks will go fast and then you move on to your next grow. What do you have planned? *


----------



## leelow (Dec 20, 2006)

thinking of using these coca ab cubes with a mix of perlite and coco  and hydrotron inside. possibley a half hydro  half soil grow.  
i am definitly growing out 4-8 clones from my jacked up genetic freak lst ak48 mom. 
then i am thinking of starting seeds, not sure how many seed per variety 2-3 each looking for 1 female each strain.
white widow,masterkush, ledo uno, hashberry(mandala) snow white grow. im also considering my strong northern lights strain or kc33 hoping for 4-6 females from these mixed strains(these seperate stains probabley will be soil grown)

im trying to figure out the timing between starting seeds and starting clones , for i would like the grows of the clones and seed both be on the same timeing  for light stages anf feeding weeks. 
tbg do you have any suggestions. on how far ahead of the clones should i start the seeds.

i


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 20, 2006)

*Whats up leelow. Clones usually take 2 weeks to root and be ready for veg. A plant grown from seed will usually take about 6 to 8 weeks before they are ready for flower. Leelow sorry no trading on the site. I will send ya a PM.  *


			
				leelow said:
			
		

> thinking of using these coca ab cubes with a mix of perlite and coco and hydrotron inside. possibley a half hydro half soil grow.
> i am definitly growing out 4-8 clones from my jacked up genetic freak lst ak48 mom.
> then i am thinking of starting seeds, not sure how many seed per variety 2-3 each looking for 1 female each strain.
> white widow,masterkush, ledo uno, hashberry(mandala) snow white grow. im also considering my strong northern lights strain or kc33 hoping for 4-6 females from these mixed strains(these seperate stains probabley will be soil grown)
> ...


----------



## leelow (Jan 3, 2007)

ive been water flushing or "finishish" for 6 days putting me at 54 days, with no ambers yet some cystal clears and a fair amount of cloudy. some leave left most are dead or part dead. i think maybe 3-5 more days. I have  30x jewlers loupe, i aways strungle to pick  the best havest time. well, i know the nugs if sacrificed early and quikdried really kicked many peoples asses with a couple imature popcorn buds . i really think this pheno is not only a prolific bud producer and trics as well. but the **** really rips. cant wait  for the cured product. wow im stoned rite know. i paid a lot of money for these from buydutchseeds.com , but so far worth it. an i got a big fat moma lst and bushy waiting to spread her wealth.

anyway sorry to say overthe holiday i  broke my digi in a drunken xmas coroling session ,stoned to. so unfourtuatly no pics for a little while till i find someone tofix it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 4, 2007)

*Whats going on leelow. Hope you had a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year my friend. Bummer about your camera i was looking foward to some pics of your beautiful ladies this time around.  *


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey L, not even a picture with your mobile phone?


----------



## leelow (Jan 5, 2007)

sorry no way to download mobile phone pics. dont worry the next round hopefully will be fully covered.

also tbg im into my 59 day or so 2nd week of flush still no amber trichs. there still drinkin plenty an i believe the buds may still be expanding/ so i guess i wait some more. so much for a 48 day strain. 
fyi  i cut one of the lower side bud branchs to dry it wieghed 20 grams. so with some projective mathematics i hypothesize each plant aprox. 250 grams  undried which should = a little more than 2 oz a plant.


----------

